# Cracked outer tub



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It depends on if this is a top or side loader. Pulling the drum is actually very straight forward and easy to do.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> Pulling the drum is actually very straight forward and easy to do


I work on these things quite a bit. This does not always hold true. Trust me on this, especially some of the older ones. The inner tub can be very stubborn about coming loose. Not sure if it is stuck to the spin tube drive block or what.

If they all came off as they were supposed to, yes, it is simple.
Btw, older top loader.

Any suggestions about getting one that may not have been off for 17 years??


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

boman47k said:


> I work on these things quite a bit. This does not always hold true. Trust me on this, especially some of the older ones. The inner tub can be very stubborn about coming loose. Not sure if it is stuck to the spin tube drive block or what.
> 
> If they all came off as they were supposed to, yes, it is simple.
> Btw, older top loader.
> ...


Ayuh,.... Probably time for a new washer,....

At 17 Years, that one owes you nothin',....


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Bondo, the OP could probably pick a scratch & dent basic for around $300-350.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Actually, the op has rather high dollar ( to him) front loading Samsungs in his house purchased new. (At a discount) Was still several hundred dollars. I really do not like front load washers, but anyway...

I have worked on several appliances over the years. Did not mean to call anyone to task about the tub and get brow beaten. Anyone that has worked on very many know things do not always go just right.

Some folks appreciate and need whatever they can get. If I can help them, so be it.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I have to say, I don't remember you guys being like this.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Depending on how old that Samsung wash machine is. You may or may not be able to get a replacement tub for it.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Don't need a tub for the Samsung Nothing wrong with it. This an older Kenmore washer I have in my shop to sell.

Samsung is maybe 5 or 6 years old. I have an extra same model in my shop for parts. I expect the spider flange will go out on mine at some point like the one I have extra, but there are other parts I should be able to use if need be.

I was hoping to be able to fix the tub on the Kenmore since I can reach the crack. Thinking about trying some epoxy, just not sure if it will hold or be temporary, especially if I can't get to the inside or top of the crack too.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You cannot just fix these tubs. The crack will happen again. All you can do is get a new tub to replace the cracked one.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I tend to agree. They do have a tape for this, but I can't seem to get a go ahead on a permanent fix. Plastic can get funcky with age. I was cutting into another one today with a sabre saw and a very fine blade. It cracked ahead of the cut.

I may soak the inner tub and spin tube for a few days and try to remove the inner tub and do a patch job out of curiosity. Wash shop rags with it or something.

Had one that would not agitate. I finally tore the timer apart and built a couple of contacts back up. I then filed them down nice and smooth. Washed rags with for it a while. The gave someone a deal on it after telling them the whole story about my attempt at "fixing" the timer. Guess it must have been okay, never heard back about it.

Wouldn't be able to do this with some of the newer timers.

Now if I could get my soldering iron to weld the plastic using strips cut from another tub as rods then have two patches of the same material epoxied top and bottom,and..........


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

if you were dealing with a hole you could get by with a patch, I've had pretty good luck fixing holes for people, but a crack is altogether different. There is no way you are going to repair a crack, the outer tub flexes and moves quite a bit and I know it will just pull loose from any patching material.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Shame I can't drill a hole at each end of the crack then patch. But, for one thing, if it acted like one I was experimenting on, it would spread with the least bit of vibration. The other thing is one end of the crack the crack is at one of the fins on the tub where I think it originated from. I suspect it got jarred maybe coming down some steps and maybe the fin hit the skid plate or something. Well, not the skid plate but the piece it slides on.

Oh well not really a big deal. It is worth more in parts than as a whole. Not sure I want to wrestle with taking the inner tub out.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Hardwareman, ever get one of these where it is not worth the time and aggravation of removing the inner tub for an otherwise simple fix?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

since its a Kenmore, I assume it is a Whirlpool built unit. Taking the inner tub out of one of these is about the easiest of all makes, remove the agitator, remove the tub lock nut and that baby will slip right off. Same goes for the outer tub, its really very simple. Have to guess the tub is going to run you $125 or so.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Yes it is a Whpl built Kenmore. I agree they are usually easy to work on. This is not the first one I have had trouble with getting the inner tub out. I have probably worked on a couple hundred or so. I'm just saying some do not want cooperate at all. I can get a used outer fairly cheap. I have one, but it is the wrong size. I may take the suspension and balance springs off and just take the whole thing out as a unit. Then see what I can do with it.

Not really worth it, but I hate to let something like this beat me.

I have read your posts before, so I figured you had worked on several of these, and, if so, had surely come across a few that were rusted together or jammed with gung or whatever. Heheh, guess I'm getting all them.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Update:

Pour a little rustbuster over the drive block after removing the tub nut. I then got in the washer and stomped and jumped on the inner tub a few times. This broke it loose and it came right out like it is supposed to.

The tub was frozen to the drive block. Not sure if the rust buster really helped that much. I didn't let it soak. I think the jarring it got it loose.

Detergent buildup and maybe a little rust was causing the problem.

Btw, rust buster I used is a mixture of tranny fluid and paint thinner.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"boman47k": Look up the info on "Bondic". It's advertised as a plastic welder, not a glue. I have used it once to repair the plastic part of a DeWalt hammer drill clutch. So far it has held up.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

That is some interesting looking stuff. Just wish we could really believe some of this advertising out there.


----------

